# My 1990 Skyline GTR32



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

The pictures i have are the only ones i have ATM, they were taken by the person who i had bought it off of, the car will be in my possession in a couple weeks. im having it shipped from Edmonton Alb Canada, to Castlegar BC Canada via train. this minimizes risks of driving it the 12-16 hours it would have taken... any ways on with the pictures !!!!

damn imageshack had to go down... so i started up a photobucket album lets hope this works...



























































































Once i have the car i am gonna take some more pictures, unfortuneatly due to Canadas laws, im not allowed to use the N1 headlights it has, so instead i will get a pair of OEM GTR projection headlights(cant use them either but...) and do some retro fitting... the plan is remove the glass, and stock lights/reflectors etc etc, retro fit in a 95 camaro high beam headlight, and a 90mm hella low beam module, and to finish it off, if i want, a nice piece of lexan... it has been done before and it looks good and shines the road better than stock.

so i will have to take pics of that...

the list of mods is:
(again this is a copy and paste from the forsale thread from the guy i bought from)

-Nismo Upgraded Turbos (T25/T04B Turbos with metal turbine blades rated for 600hp!)
-Twin-plate Clutch
-Nismo Side Skirts
-Nismo Duck Bill
-Nismo Front Bumper
-Nismo Bumper Insert
-Nismo Spoiler
-N1 Headlights
-NEW Hella Helix Fog Lights
-PIAA 10K Hids
-lowered ------ seller was unsure with what exactly, im planning on upgrading anyways
-320km speedo
-Bov's
-Apexi Twin Intakes
-17 x 9 BBS LM's (et 20) - zero curbage, mint!
-Yokohama DNA-GP 245/40/17 - 85% Thread
-M's 3" Turboback Exhaust
-Hornet alarm/keyless entry
-Recaro KEI-PEP Seats (driver/passenger) No tears/stains
-Willans 4-point racing Harness
-HKS Boost Guage mounted in cluster
-APEXI AVC-R
-20% Tint on back 3 windows
-Hero Grounding Kit
-New Front/Rear Metallic Brake Pads/Rotors/Brake Fluid
-New LH/RH back outer Tie Rods
-Pioneer Carrozzeria CD Player
-Pioneer Carrozzeria speakers/tweeters
-Alpine V12 AMP
-Jack and original Tool Kit ---- as cool as it is im gonna remove it to save weight for race days, but keep it for car shows.
-2 Keys and 1 Alarm Fob
-Polished Timing belt Cover and Spark Plug Cover ---- i love this look, im planning to do this for the head cover, as well as the intake plenum
-Billet Aluminum Radiator Shroud
-NEW Unistart Battery ---- should be good but may go to a red top optima or an odyssey.

im also planning to add in some tomei goodies.... the 1.5 restrictors, the tomei oil pump, and the tomei oil pan baffle...for suspension im looking to either KW or Tien.... and im gonna get rid of the APEXi intakes and go with the HKS instead...


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

as soon as i get my new suspension i will be looking at selling my Teins... 


looking good man. you got a huge one up on my Advans, but the new wheels will deff make it look super sexy.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Jelly ? selly ? whats that say on the radiator and next to the wheel well? ha! with my ignorance its an aftermarket brand or somtin.  any way great lookin car


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its Selly's its also just below the GTR symbol on the front quarter panels


----------



## loopdylou (Aug 21, 2007)

your ride looks sweet aint seen any like that over here in the u.k


----------



## SoupGTR (Aug 18, 2007)

Shado. Awesome man. Mine is white also. Looks awesome in white. Who'd you snag it from??


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i bought this from adam " thepolishguy " from gtrcanada.com he lives in edmonton


----------



## Trott (Sep 4, 2007)

Very clean man, wicked stuff. I especially like the seats, they're subtle, not that bright red sparco shit you see all the time.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks, my goal for the car is too be clean and sporty not ricer like so many troubled car owners.... its my weekend weather nice only car that will go to car shows and the odd track day just to make people jealous


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Shadao - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting 

because im too lazy to post them all here besides, why take up the bandwidth...


----------



## .:NissanNut:. (Nov 25, 2006)

oh man, i'm moving to canada!


----------



## Patty_ost (Jun 9, 2007)

wow. thats a very sweet ride.. love those rims.


----------

